# Chef on a shoestring



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

One of the network morning shows has a segment called "Chef on a shoestring". The premise is: a chef has to create a three course meal for under $20. Pantry staples, like butter, salt, pepper, etc. don't count towards the final cost. No frozen or canned foods are allowed. What three course meal could _you_ create?


----------

